# Hi everyone!



## Miriam246 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi!
I am new to this kind of forum, but I am really interesting in variety of opinions abot self pleasure. Hope to read a lot of interesting conversations.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Miriam246 said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this kind of forum, but I am really interesting in variety of opinions abot self pleasure. Hope to read a lot of interesting conversations.


I just joined yesterday and I am loved by everybody already. 

Welcome.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Miriam246 said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this kind of forum, but I am really interesting in variety of opinions abot self pleasure. Hope to read a lot of interesting conversations.


Welcome to TAM. Hope to see you around on the forums!!


----------

